# Topics > Friendly AI and robots >  Friend, series robots, Making Friends by Making Them (MFBMT), Boston, Massachusetts

## Airicist

Author - Dan Chen

pixedge.com/friend1

pixedge.com/friend2

pixedge.com/friend3

pixedge.com/friend4

pixedge.com/friend5

----------


## Airicist

Friend 1

Published on Apr 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Friend 2

Published on Apr 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Friend 3

Published on Apr 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Friend 4

Published on Apr 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Friend 5

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> Learn how to make Friend 5

----------


## Airicist

Friend 3.2

Published on Jul 26, 2016




> This video is about friend3.2

----------

